# HERE WE GO AGAIN.... a PIP



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe just maybe.. time will tell.

Last night when I wasn't looking this one ( of 5 ) PIPPED! I'm totally convinced now that I can't CANDLE redfoot eggs. 

How many days is this one? -







I have a feeling this is going to be a quick one -






Then again I may have just missed the initial pip yesterday since I didn't have much faith.. based on the 'candle' -






Anybody else 'missing' the candle evidence?

I promise I'm not going to post every PIP I get this year  ------ yeah... { there are a few SONshine eggs to watch yet }

Help me out gang...

NERD


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 20, 2010)

What a surprise, and a mighty nice one! What exactly do you mean by "I can't CANDLE redfoot eggs"? Could you see no development?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 20, 2010)

Tim/Robin said:


> What a surprise, and a mighty nice one! What exactly do you mean by "I can't CANDLE redfoot eggs"? Could you see no development?



10 years ago I bred Spotted turtles and could see movement of the baby in the egg.. after so many days! Redfoot tortoise eggs don't go by the "rules". I've seen a few.. and can say there is no 'pattern' to go by. The ones I think should hatch.. don't, etc. This one gave me no reason to think it was developing.. and I've been watching these for how many days? 

Thanks for asking...


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2010)

10-26-09???? That long to hatch??


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 20, 2010)

terryo said:


> 10-26-09???? That long to hatch??



TerryO the first one from Jan. was 175 days...

NERD


----------



## jackrat (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait to post a thread like this.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2010)

I would love to have a Redfoot baby...but I don't particularly care for the way they look as adults. Now don't jump on me, I'm just expressing my opinion. They are cute as hell as babies and yearlings but around 4 years they develop the elongated shell and I don't like that.
But I have always kept Sulcata and Gopherus agassizii so the round shell is what I am used to...but Redfoot babies are so cute and I love looking at Nerd's pictures...guess I'd better back out now before I say anything else that's gonna get me in trouble...


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww Maggie! Boooooo....LOL


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations, sometimes its nice to be wrong


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see baby!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 21, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I would love to have a Redfoot baby...but I don't particularly care for the way they look as adults. Now don't jump on me, I'm just expressing my opinion. But I have always kept Sulcata and Gopherus agassizii
> .............
> Ok ....no jumping allowed <grin> .... but you CANT* get
> " SCREAMERS" from the species listed above
> ...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 21, 2010)

I became concerned that I didn't feel this little guy "squirming-in-the-egg". So I went in and removed the 'inner' membrane of the shell to see what was going on...........

He had turned side-ways in the egg!!!






He was actually standing on his head.. as you can see above from the location of the 'coding'.






There is still quite a bit of yolk-sac to be absorbed.. so I've placed a well-soaked folded paper towel over the nursery container and plan to move him to the 'hatching' bowl once he starts to become active with his hatching progress. The high humidity is vital at this time. 

The "rainy" season is what inspires the egg hatching of redfoot tortoises in the wild!

NERD


----------

